# taiji books



## marlon (Jun 13, 2007)

Why is it generally accepted that CMC ghost wrote YCF's book?  How good is this book?

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 13, 2007)

I believe that I read somewhere that YCF was illiterate. The book is OK, but Fu Zhongwen's book "Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan" is better. IMHO, of course.


----------



## marlon (Jun 13, 2007)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> I believe that I read somewhere that YCF was illiterate. The book is OK, but Fu Zhongwen's book "Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan" is better. IMHO, of course.


 

what do you feel makes it better?  I have not yet read either.  BTW if you want to pm me to avoid offending people, please feel free

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## East Winds (Jun 14, 2007)

marlon,

Yang Cheng-fu's book (The Essence and Applications of Taijiquan) was originally written by Dong Yingjie (Tung Ying-chieh) and called Taijiquan shiyongfa (Application Methods of Taijiquan). This was subsequently updated by Cheng Man Ching. This was confirmed by Yang Zhenji (YCF's 2nd son) when he wrote "Taijiquan tiyong quanshu was written by by fathers disciple, Zhen Manqing, according to my fathers performance narratives and requirements".

I agree with Randy Strausbaugh that Fu Zhong Wen's book is better. It has a more comprehensive coverage of each posture of the long form. Its not a sit down and read book, more a dip into reference book. However, both books are worth reading.

Very best wishes

.


----------



## marlon (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome back Eastwinds!!  thanks i have ordered  ycf's book and the ohter one is in stock.  i will pick it up.  What do you mean updated by cmc, who authorized it and why?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## East Winds (Jun 14, 2007)

marlon,

Thanks. I haven't been away, merely lurking a bit!!!

When you get YCF's book you will find the translator (Louis Swaim) gives a very comprehensive account of the original books and the updating and re-writing by CMC.

Very best wishes


----------



## marlon (Jun 14, 2007)

just got the book.  i will begin reading it after the kids go to sleep

marlon


----------

